# My Last Musical Statement



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You deleted your last statement? I'm sure you'll be back, knowing how impetuous you are with Mozart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> You deleted your last statement? I'm sure you'll be back, knowing how impetuous you are with Mozart.


Why of course!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm just trying too hard to fit myself into a box, and I don't have to do that. I'm kind of OCD.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm just trying too hard to fit myself into a box, and I don't have to do that. I'm kind of OCD.


Just make it one of those mammoth multi-disc box sets...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Just make it one of those mammoth multi-disc box sets...


Perfect response!


----------

